# May 17, 2013 - GRC of San Diego County - Specialty Show and Sweepstakes!



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

The Golden Retriever Club of San Diego County is holding its Annual Specialty Show & Sweepstakes on May 17, 2013! Here is the link to the club webpage with all the information. 

I will be there showing Smooch and Jack, it would be fun to get some forum members out there!


----------



## Madisonmeadows (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for posting -sounds like fun and would be great to meet fellow forum members too! I have put it down on my calendar!! -


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Omg! This sounds like so much fun!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll be gone already or else I'd go  I'll be there in spirit though!


----------

